# Coat question.



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

So at first I thought my boy was going to be a blanket back because how black he was.. Then he started to get tan up his legs. My question is, is it normal for sattel backs to get tan down their spine?


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't have answer for you, but am looking forward to following your post because our boy at 15 weeks has the same brown creeping in along the stripe down his back...


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The saddle vs blanket pattern itself doesn't really mean much, and it will likely continue to change for a while- he's a black and tan regardless, but they can develop what they call "bitch stripes" down the spine and it's very common. He's looking very handsome!!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My red and black turns 10 months tomorrow, 100% pure and also has those white markings down his back.



.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> I don't have answer for you, but am looking forward to following your post because our boy at 15 weeks has the same brown creeping in along the stripe down his back...


Your boy is handsome in you profile pic. =) it's so weird watches their colors change, from straight black to all different colors.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, that's the beginnings of a bitch stripe. Usually bitches get it, neutered dogs are more likely to get a bitch stripe than intact dogs. I expect your boy will be a saddle back. The bitch stripe does not detract from their beauty.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

selzer said:


> Yep, that's the beginnings of a bitch stripe. Usually bitches get it, neutered dogs are more likely to get a bitch stripe than intact dogs. I expect your boy will be a saddle back. The bitch stripe does not detract from their beauty.


Wow. You learn something new ever day. I've never heard of that. Thank you.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Forgive my stupidity but what is the difference between a saddle back and a blanket back? I have a black and tan but have never been told saddle or blanket or is it just black and tan?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i think it is normal for some dogs regardless of neuter vs intact 
socall isnt your boy still intact?
and nikon (my fav dog ever) has lighter hairs over his shoulders and last i knew he was intact and siring puppies 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/440761-nikon-5-5-years.html


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Forgive my stupidity but what is the difference between a saddle back and a blanket back? I have a black and tan but have never been told saddle or blanket or is it just black and tan?


Blanket back means it looks like a blanket that covers their whole back down the out side of the legs. Don't feel stupid lol. I had to look it up before I knew what it was called =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Blanket back means it looks like a blanket that covers their whole back down the out side of the legs. Don't feel stupid lol. I had to look it up before I knew what it was called =)


So then Eden would be a blanket back.... right?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> i think it is normal for some dogs regardless of neuter vs intact
> socall isnt your boy still intact?
> and nikon (my fav dog ever) has lighter hairs over his shoulders and last i knew he was intact and siring puppies
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/440761-nikon-5-5-years.html


My boy is neutered. His mom had the same thing. Maybe he will look like his mom. First one is his mom, the second one is Perseus.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i think it is genetic more than hormonal and your pup is gorgeous either way 
where did you get him?


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*also know as skunk patch or skunk strip.*

I had a red and black fixed male that had it very lightly.
I had a black and tan male intact that had it heavier.
Very common from what I have seen over the years.
My current boy [registered as a Bi-color] which I believe is a blanket back or a washed out bi-color shows no sign of it.
Your pup looks terrific.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> i think it is genetic more than hormonal and your pup is gorgeous either way
> where did you get him?


A friend of ours that breeds them. I got him for free, because our son has autism. But, my son wanted nothing to do with him because of the biting stage. Soo, I pretty much took over him. Perseus and I have a really strong bond. My son loves my cat more so he asked if I would trade =) ((silly kid)) 

He is my boy with Perseus. Now that he is out of the biting stage.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

HOBY said:


> I had a red and black fixed male that had it very lightly.
> I had a black and tan male intact that had it heavier.
> Very common from what I have seen over the years.
> My current boy [registered as a Bi-color] which I believe is a blanket back or a washed out bi-color shows no sign of it.
> Your pup looks terrific.


You should post a pic?=)


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

my boy diesel said:


> i think it is normal for some dogs regardless of neuter vs intact
> socall isnt your boy still intact?
> and nikon (my fav dog ever) has lighter hairs over his shoulders and last i knew he was intact and siring puppies
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/440761-nikon-5-5-years.html


Yeah my boy is still intact, great blood lines, probably going to breed him at least once. Wow Nikon is a stud, beautiful boy.



.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> So then Eden would be a blanket back.... right?


It looks like it. But I wouldn't make it permanent.. I thought that about my boy all the way up to last month because he was so black. He still can be, I don't know for sure yet. His color is changing everywhere. Tan is creeping up he legs, but if it doesn't go all the way up and make him look like he is wearing a Saddle then a blanket back. Man, more things to wait for hehe.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, the thing to do is picture a horse with a saddle on and a horse with a blanket on. It is kind of the difference between a saddle back and a blanket back. The pup in that one picture looks a bit young yet and his color may yet change -- creep up so to speak.

A "bitch stripe" is called a bitch stripe because it is much more common in bitches than in dogs. From what I have experienced, it is more prevalent or pronounced in altered males than in intact males.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote "and nikon (my fav dog ever) has lighter hairs over his shoulders and last i knew he was intact and siring puppies








Nikon 5.5 years "

so why the frowny puzzled face?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am just not seeing a bitch stripe on that dog.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus is sprouting white hairs over his shoulder. Some times it looks like a porky pine. He also has to strips going up from his belly to his shoulders. I wonder if they will stay white or turn tan?:what: sorry bad pics, he moves to much. But kinda what I was talking about.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Perseus is sprouting white hairs over his shoulder. Some times it looks like a porky pine. He also has to strips going up from his belly to his shoulders. I wonder if they will stay white or turn tan?:what: sorry bad pics, he moves to much. But kinda what I was talking about.



Took a while to get pics, but here's what Bru's stripe looks like. I realized each hair is really ticked; half of the hair is light colored and half is black. His whole back and shoulder area used to be solid black. It's also spreading to his shoulders a bit, like Perseus. You aren't alone! 

Glad to know what to call it now! Thanks for posting


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Took a while to get pics, but here's what Bru's stripe looks like. I realized each hair is really ticked; half of the hair is light colored and half is black. His whole back and shoulder area used to be solid black. It's also spreading to his shoulders a bit, like Perseus. You aren't alone!
> 
> Glad to know what to call it now! Thanks for posting
> 
> ...


Haha. I'm glad I'm not the only one too! I make fun of Perseus in my head, now that I know what that stripe is called. It also makes it worse because he is neutered. Haha... I look at him and giggle and call him my bitch dog; in my head =)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not sure if the shoulder area alone would be a bitch stripe. I mean it is the markings of a saddle or blanket back they will have different color hair on the shoulder. Usually a bitch stripe travels along the top line from the shoulder toward the tail.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

selzer said:


> I am not sure if the shoulder area alone would be a bitch stripe. I mean it is the markings of a saddle or blanket back they will have different color hair on the shoulder. Usually a bitch stripe travels along the top line from the shoulder toward the tail.


I'll take a better pic tomorrow. It's getting more and more down his spine every day.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Haha. I'm glad I'm not the only one too! I make fun of Perseus in my head, now that I know what that stripe is called. It also makes it worse because he is neutered. Haha... I look at him and giggle and call him my bitch dog; in my head =)



Haha! I might keep that nickname in my head (and away from my husband) until Bru is a little older and "manlier"  

How old is Perseus? His markings are beautiful, bitch stripe or not!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

carmspack said:


> quote "and nikon (my fav dog ever) has lighter hairs over his shoulders and last i knew he was intact and siring puppies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what Nikon is an example of, but he does not have a bitch stripe. He is turning 6 very soon. This is a picture of him from last night. 









He did have a very extreme coat blow in June 2013 (always blows the undercoat once it gets hot and humid here, but last summer he blew a lot of his top coat as well) and afterward, had a bit of "salt and pepper" at the wither (barely evident when he's in coat) but is not what I'd call a bitch stripe. His dam was very red and did have a bitch stripe and his father has a very solid black saddle. He got both. His puppies are almost 10 months old and mine is a sable so I can't tell what he produces as far as bitch stripe. As a puppy Nikon had a lot of black coverage, looked more like a "blanket" until he was a year old (black down to his elbows and knees). I don't think he will ever develop a bitch strip, but he is going gray on the muzzle.

I think the size and pigment of a dog's saddle is mostly genetic. Look at the dogs in the pedigree to predict and assume a lot of changes in the first year. I've also seen a few GSDs whose owners Furminated them so much they were breaking/stripping the top coat and these dogs had a salt-and-pepper look on their saddles until the coat was replaced


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Haha! I might keep that nickname in my head (and away from my husband) until Bru is a little older and "manlier"
> 
> How old is Perseus? His markings are beautiful, bitch stripe or not!


He turned 6 months one the 2nd .Monday I'm taking him to get weighed. I wonder what he will be? Since he has been eating more.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Not sure what Nikon is an example of, but he does not have a bitch stripe. He is turning 6 very soon. This is a picture of him from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that red color. My boy has a little bit red by his ears and I love the color.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I'll take a better pic tomorrow. It's getting more and more down his spine every day.


I don't know if you can see this one. He runs every time I try to take his pic.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I don't know if you can see this one. He runs every time I try to take his pic.


Looks just like my dog's stripe!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My intact 2 year old sporting her bitch stripe ??

SuperG


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

So when they have these stripe, do they still get a saddle with a stripe thew it? Or just on blanket backs?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

SuperG said:


> My intact 2 year old sporting her bitch stripe ??
> 
> SuperG


Beautiful!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update pic of my boy!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

This is what Perseus coat is doing. His legs are starting to change too.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> This is what Perseus coat is doing. His legs are starting to change too.



Diesel7602, thought about your Persues pictures when I was realizing how much Bruin's coat has changed lately. He looks a lot more like Perseus did at 6 months (IMO at least). Not sure if you'll read this, but I'd love to see what your boy looks like now  they sure do change a lot!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I've enjoyed reading through this thread. Since I've gotten my girl I've wondered what her coat will turn out like. She's my first GSD, her mom is more of what I consider a blanket back and her father was a light sable. *Bruin, Diesel7602* how old are your dogs? My girl is kind of similar to both of yours.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Diesel7602, thought about your Persues pictures when I was realizing how much Bruin's coat has changed lately. He looks a lot more like Perseus did at 6 months (IMO at least). Not sure if you'll read this, but I'd love to see what your boy looks like now  they sure do change a lot!
> 
> View attachment 252145
> View attachment 252137


Your boy looks just like mine. Even with the squiggly down the back. I'll post a pic.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Your boy looks just like mine. Even with the squiggly down the back. I'll post a pic.


Here he is at 9 months


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

KayDub said:


> I've enjoyed reading through this thread. Since I've gotten my girl I've wondered what her coat will turn out like. She's my first GSD, her mom is more of what I consider a blanket back and her father was a light sable. *Bruin, Diesel7602* how old are your dogs? My girl is kind of similar to both of yours.



KayDub, your girl is very pretty! Bru is my first GSD too  he is just a few days over 6 months. He is the only black and tan boy in his litter of 9 (with 6 boys!). His dad is black and red and his mom is black and tan. He started out really dark and is getting lighter and lighter as he gets older. I don't necessarily want him to grow up any quicker, but I'm excited to see what he looks like as an adult! thanks for sharing what your girl looks like too


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> KayDub, your girl is very pretty! Bru is my first GSD too  he is just a few days over 6 months. He is the only black and tan boy in his litter of 9 (with 6 boys!). His dad is black and red and his mom is black and tan. He started out really dark and is getting lighter and lighter as he gets older. I don't necessarily want him to grow up any quicker, but I'm excited to see what he looks like as an adult! thanks for sharing what your girl looks like too


Perseus just turned 9 months on the 2nd. He is 95 pounds. I need to recheck his hight, Last he was 27 from the withers. Here is Perseus aS a baby.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

KayDub said:


> I've enjoyed reading through this thread. Since I've gotten my girl I've wondered what her coat will turn out like. She's my first GSD, her mom is more of what I consider a blanket back and her father was a light sable. *Bruin, Diesel7602* how old are your dogs? My girl is kind of similar to both of yours.


Very handsome boy !


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Here he is at 9 months



So similar! He sure is cute  Thanks for posting updates. I wouldn't be surprised if Bru looks just like in 3 months!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Very handsome boy !


Dang my bad. I meant very beautiful girl.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> So similar! He sure is cute  Thanks for posting updates. I wouldn't be surprised if Bru looks just like in 3 months!
> 
> View attachment 252305


Oh my gosh, they look like twins!!!


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diese l7602 said:


> Perseus just turned 9 months on the 2nd. He is 95 pounds. I need to recheck his hight, Last he was 27 from the withers. Here is Perseus aS a baby.




He was so fluffy when he was younger! I love how un-GSD like they look when they are that young. 

Bru turned 6 months on 10-29 and weighed 60 pounds. I haven't measured his height yet but I'm told he's on the tall side. I'll have to check! Here are a few of him as a puppy too.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> He was so fluffy when he was younger! I love how un-GSD like they look when they are that young.
> 
> Bru turned 6 months on 10-29 and weighed 60 pounds. I haven't measured his height yet but I'm told he's on the tall side. I'll have to check! Here are a few of him as a puppy too.
> 
> ...


Awe!!!! That first one made me smile. =)


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Can someone explain the difference betweem saddle and blanket back?


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Can someone explain the difference betweem saddle and blanket back?


There are a few other posts somewhere around here with great links to more thorough descriptions, but essentially, how I think of it, is to imagine a horse's saddle on the back of the GSD versus a blanket. The saddle will have a smaller area of black than the blanket. It really doesn't make a difference at all, it's just fun to see them change over time IMO 

Forum links:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-blanket-back-what-tar-heels.html#post3557386
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...k-blanket-back-bi-color-whats-difference.html


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks, got it, Jax's photo's explained it all perfectly! 



Bruin said:


> There are a few other posts somewhere around here with great links to more thorough descriptions, but essentially, how I think of it, is to imagine a horse's saddle on the back of the GSD versus a blanket. The saddle will have a smaller area of black than the blanket. It really doesn't make a difference at all, it's just fun to see them change over time IMO
> 
> Forum links:
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-blanket-back-what-tar-heels.html#post3557386
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...k-blanket-back-bi-color-whats-difference.html


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Perseus is handsome! Love all the adorable puppy (and doggie) pics people have put up.. They are all beautiful kids! 

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Can someone explain the difference betweem saddle and blanket back?


Saddle back will look like a saddle, and the blanket back has no saddle. I thought my boy was going to be a blanket back, but now his legs started to change. So I think he will be a saddle.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Saddle back will look like a saddle, and the blanket back has no saddle. I thought my boy was going to be a blanket back, but now his legs started to change. So I think he will be a saddle.



That photo explains it perfectly and simply. My girl is 8 months old, I believe she will end up being saddle back as well.

This is her when I got her.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update pic of Perseus


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

KayDub said:


> That photo explains it perfectly and simply. My girl is 8 months old, I believe she will end up being saddle back as well.
> 
> This is her when I got her.


Awe.... Little baby =) soooo cute.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Update pic of Perseus


Perseus looks so handsome!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes he has grown! Lol! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

my2shepherds said:


> perseus looks so handsome!


long time no see!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> long time no see!


Yeah been doing more lurking than posting and lots going on personally... :crazy: You were absent for a bit too weren't you?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Yeah been doing more lurking than posting and lots going on personally... :crazy: You were absent for a bit too weren't you?


Ya, haha. Just being a ninja.  stealth mode =D


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Ya, haha. Just being a ninja.  stealth mode =D


LOL...too bad those skills cannot be used in real life... (stealth mode)  Sooo many possibilities....


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL...too bad those skills cannot be used in real life... (stealth mode)  Sooo many possibilities....


Only works in real life if you don't have gas hahaha


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Only works in real life if you don't have gas hahaha


Haha!! Well I never have to worry about my dogs having Ninja skills then!!!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Haha!! Well I never have to worry about my dogs having Ninja skills then!!!


Hahaha... I remember thAt.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Hahaha... I remember thAt.


LOL Thought you might... 

How are things going with Perseus and your son? If I remember correctly you originally got him for him then the shark days detered that??? I am hoping that was you now that I opened my mouth...


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> LOL Thought you might...
> 
> How are things going with Perseus and your son? If I remember correctly you originally got him for him then the shark days detered that??? I am hoping that was you now that I opened my mouth...


Yes it was me. =) Perseus ended up mine. He likes the cat better. How big our your girls now?


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Yes it was me. =) Perseus ended up mine. He likes the cat better. How big our your girls now?


Athena is 26.5 inches at the wither now and weighed 91 pounds a week ago. She is the one that's a day older than Perseus.

Eden is about 25 inches at the wither and weighed 85 pounds a week ago. She is 8 months now.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

These were from September 20th... I need to take more...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

They are beautiful!! The sable looks like my Areli (6mos 3wks today and 73.2lbs 25"). GSD 'S are so awesome! Lol! I've owned them since I was 17 and just can't ever see not having (at least) one. Again, beautiful' kids '.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Athena is 26.5 inches at the wither now and weighed 91 pounds a week ago. She is the one that's a day older than Perseus.
> 
> Eden is about 25 inches at the wither and weighed 85 pounds a week ago. She is 8 months now.


That's right. I Remember now. They are so close in size as well. Perseus slowed down in growth. I don't want him to get any bigger lol. He is almost bigger then me. =) your girls are still as beautiful as ever!!! Love their colors. Perseus is a mix of colors. Black, tan, white, and dandelion yellow by his ears. He is a calico j/k =)


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Update pic of Perseus



Perseus and Bruin really do look a lot alike! Wow. Here are two more of him today  I'd bet money that he's going to get a little lighter like your boy soon


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Perseus and Bruin really do look a lot alike! Wow. Here are two more of him today  I'd bet money that he's going to get a little lighter like your boy soon
> 
> View attachment 252657
> 
> ...


It's so crazy, I bet when they both get to the age when they are done growing and their colors are all in, and we had them together, even I would be confused who is who.we totally need to keep up with each other and find out.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> It's so crazy, I bet when they both get to the age when they are done growing and their colors are all in, and we had them together, even I would be confused who is who.we totally need to keep up with each other and find out.


Yes! Would love to see how they both look as they mature. It will be neat to keep comparing  

Bruin likes to sit on someone's lap in the car too btw-- he didn't when he was a small puppy but now that he's bigger he insists he's a lap dog!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Yes! Would love to see how they both look as they mature. It will be neat to keep comparing
> 
> Bruin likes to sit on someone's lap in the car too btw-- he didn't when he was a small puppy but now that he's bigger he insists he's a lap dog!


No matter how big they get, they will always think they are our babies =)


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> They are beautiful!! The sable looks like my Areli (6mos 3wks today and 73.2lbs 25"). GSD 'S are so awesome! Lol! I've owned them since I was 17 and just can't ever see not having (at least) one. Again, beautiful' kids '.


Thank you...  These are my first purebred gsd so it is a bit of a learning curve.. lol Love the name Areli!!!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> That's right. I Remember now. They are so close in size as well. Perseus slowed down in growth. I don't want him to get any bigger lol. He is almost bigger then me. =) your girls are still as beautiful as ever!!! Love their colors. Perseus is a mix of colors. Black, tan, white, and dandelion yellow by his ears. He is a calico j/k =)


Calico Shepherd...lol I like that.. Yeah Athena is slowing down now too although she still looks too thin... Eden is beginning to look more feminine now but Athena still looks "handsome" not pretty. lol


----------

